# I'm a beginner at rhinestones and need help



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I hope I'm posting in the right place. I have three shirts that would look awesome in rhinestones on black tees.

I talked to my regular screenprinter and she said that she gets "prefabbed" ones that say "princess" or "cool chick" or whatever.

I need my own made that are type only with three simple words in rhinestone.

Where do I begin? What are the prices in general?

Thanks!!

Alicia


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Alicia, this past topic on rhinestones should help. Here's a direct link to a post that lists a few places that do "custom" rhinestone layouts with your design:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t7312-2.html#post47955


----------



## manuel_PR (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello Alicia. I know this is an old post, but by now you should have some experience making custom patters. I am a beginner with rhinestone and I wonder if you can give some advice to begin with it.
I would be nice to hear from you.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think she was making custom templates was she...wasn't she wanting to buy custom templates. there are several of us on here that do that. I would post something in the referrals section...and post what you want


----------



## liza0727 (Dec 29, 2013)

I need only one custom made rhinestone transfer for one T shirt Does anyone know of somebody that can make one that doesnt cost an arm and a leg?.....Thank you


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sure lots of us do what do you need? Do you have the artwork done? Give us some more info.
Mike


----------

